# Italian: suocera



## OleMorris

Ciao a tutti,
qualcuno conosce le origini della parola 'suocera'? Una volta un amico mi ha detto che potrebbe venire da un termine inglese ma non mi pare un' ipotesi molto probabile.
Qualcuno ne sa di più?


----------



## macforever

Un normale dizionario etimologico, ce ne sono anche su Internet, potrebbe aiutarti molto.


----------



## Eqmeliten

Deriva, stranamente, dalla parola latina "socer" che vuole dire solo "suocero."

Non ha niente a che fare con la lingua inglese.

Per l'etimologia di "socer" segui il consiglio di macforever.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Socer pare una parola di retaggio comune indoeuropeo: esiste con le dovute modificazioni fonetiche anche nelle lingue germaniche (per esempio nel tedesco _Schwiegervater_ suocero, _Schwiegermutter_ suocera, _Schwager_ cognato, _Schwägerin_ cognata) e slave (per esempio nel russo свёкор, свекровь - (genitori del marito, ché per quelli della moglie c'è un nome diverso))...


----------



## facciadipietra

Eqmeliten said:


> Deriva, stranamente, dalla parola latina "socer" che vuole dire solo "suocero."



Non è così strano: la parola latina per "suocera" era _socrus, -us_, della quarta declinazione: se la parola si fosse conservata sarebbe diventata in italiano un sostantivo femminile ma di forma maschile (come è successo, caso più unico che raro, per la parola _mano_). Già in latino tardo dal maschile _socer _venne agevolmente ricavato il femminile _socera_.


----------



## Eqmeliten

Grazie.  Avevo visto un parola latina differente che si traduceva "suocera."


----------



## effeundici

facciadipietra said:


> Non è così strano: la parola latina per "suocera" era _socrus, -us_, della quarta declinazione: se la parola si fosse conservata sarebbe diventata in italiano un sostantivo femminile ma di forma maschile (come è successo, caso più unico che raro, per la parola _mano_). Già in latino tardo dal maschile _socer _venne agevolmente ricavato il femminile _socera_.


 
Ah, ecco perché in napoletano si dice _salutam' a' socrat' _


----------



## Oblomovita

...e io che pensavo che mia nonna napoletana mi dicesse sempre "Salutami Socrate!"


----------



## linodor

effeundici said:


> Ah, ecco perché in napoletano si dice _salutam' a' socrat' _


Non sono napoletano, ma credo che la locuzione napoletana sia una abbreviazione di "a socera a te", cioè "tua suocera".
Ci vorrebbe un madrelingua!


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Da quel che so, i pronomi possessivi in napoletano solgiono essere enclitici perlomeno coi sostantivi che designano relazioni familiari, quindi, si tradurrebbe letteralmente non "la suocera a te", ma "la suoceratua" (proprio cosí).


----------



## facciadipietra

effeundici said:


> Ah, ecco perché in napoletano si dice _salutam' a' socrat' _


Già, in diversi dialetti meridionali e anche in sardo _socrus _è diventato _socra_. Allo stesso modo _nurus _(della quarta declinazione) in italiano è diventato _nuora_.


----------



## OleMorris

Bè, era molto più facile di come sembrava... grazie a tutti!


----------



## laurentius87

Aggiungo solo che il Devoto-Oli attesta, accanto alla forma _socĕrum _per il maschile, _socĕra _come testimonianza di latino tardo derivata dal classico  _socrus_.

In ogni caso, niente inglese.


----------



## facciadipietra

laurentius87 said:


> Aggiungo solo che il Devoto-Oli attesta, accanto alla forma _socĕrum _per il maschile, _socĕra _come testimonianza di latino tardo derivata dal classico  _socrus_.



Perdonate una pedante precisazione: il Devoto-Oli, almeno l'edizione che ho io, non dice che socera deriva da socrus, ma solo "Lat. tardo  socĕra, class. socrus -us", chiaramente per far notare che la forma del latino classico non è quella che si è conservata in italiano. In modo meno sintetico altri dizionari precisano che  socĕra è una "variante del classico socrus" (Zingarelli) o parlano di forma "collaterale".
Infatti il latino di solito non inserisce vocali dove non dovrebbero esserci; più spesso le perde. Tra l'altro c'è da dire che il dizionario latino-inglese Lewis-Short riporta sotto _socrus _"Collat. form SOCERA, ae (acc. to socer)" (forma collaterale... conformemente a...), forma attestata in iscrizioni in Italia, e poi curiosamente riporta "and contr. SOCRA" (e contratto...), sempre attestata in iscrizioni italiane. Io ritengo che sia più corretto affermare che il latino tardo SOCRA sia una forma derivata da SOCRUS, a cui è stata applicata la vocale caratteristica della declinazione femminile, anche perché già nel latino di epoca tarda l'occlusiva velare -c- davanti a -e- aveva cominciato a perdere la sua natura di occlusiva e a diventare affricata, e ciò rende improbabile la sincope vocalica in una parola come SOCERA (possibile invece dopo un'occlusiva che rimane occlusiva: già in latino DEXTRA da DEXTERA...).


----------



## Eqmeliten

E' questo che dicevo all'inizio. E ripeto che la la parola non ha nessun legame con la lingua inglese.'


----------



## kleis

Salve,

in effetti un legame fra la parola latina e quella inglese esiste: entrambe derivano da un comune "antenato" indoeuropeo:

indoeuropeo *_swekrú_ ("suocera") > sanscrito _śváśura-_, confronta con:  greco ἓκυρός (_ekuros_),  latino _socrus_, anticoinglese _sweger_.

In rete ho trovato solo questo riferimento su wikipedia 
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legge_di_Verner
ma si tratta di un esempio citato in molti manuali di glottologia, se volete verificare l'informazione.


Buona giornata!


----------



## Alxmrphi

> in effetti un legame fra la parola latina e quella inglese esiste:  entrambe derivano da un comune "antenato" indoeuropeo:


Ciao kleis!

C'è una conessione tra_ sweger_ e la parola che usiamo in inglese (stepmother / mother-in-law), ma la conessione è solo quella dell'accezione (semantica), queste parole non sono legate ad una forma vecchia della lingua protoindoeuropea, cioé _sweger_ non è una parola imparentata alla parola_ stepmother _oggi, significa la stessa cosa sì, ma _sweger _non ha subito nessun processo linguistico / nessuna mutazione per evolversi in una parola moderna.

Peccato che non possiamo nominare delle parole in inglese, ma ti posso dare questo link, il termine è sua storia linguistica... si risalisse alla forma _*steup-_ in PIE.


----------



## gatogab

*Dialetto Salentino:*

*Sòcrama*: mia suocera.


----------



## berndf

macforever said:


> Un normale dizionario etimologico, ce ne sono anche su Internet, potrebbe aiutarti molto.


Infatti.


----------



## berndf

See also here.


----------



## gatogab

> Ah, ecco perché in napoletano si dice _salutam' a' socrat' _


 
Sòcrata = Tua suocera.
I napoletani non pronunciano l'ultima vocale, allungando la consonante che la precede.


----------



## Eqmeliten

Si e' sceso mi sembra nell'esagerazione.  Prima cosa:  la lingua anglosassone non e' e non e' mai stata la lingua inglese (benche' alcuni italiani considerino "anglosassone" e "inglese" sinonomi).  La parola che si dice vuol dire suocera in anglosassone e' completamente estranea alla lingua inglese.  Se uno vuol sostenere che c'e' un legame fra la parola italiana e quella anglosassone, che lo sostenga pure, ma chi vorebbe imporre le precisazioni sull'altrui discorso, dovrebbe essere ugualmente preciso nel suo.

Seconda cosa: Scherzava Alxmrphi nel dire che e' stato messo al bando per aver inserito parole inglesi (del resto necessarie) nel suo posting?  Se e' vero cio' che ha detto, che sara' la sorte do costui che ha inserito una parola anglosassone?


----------



## Alxmrphi

> Scherzava Alxmrphi nel dire che e' stato messo al bando per aver  inserito parole inglesi (del resto necessarie) nel suo posting?


 No no, quando ho postato, il thread era nel forum Solo-Italiano, in cui non si può scrivere in inglese, o anche parole da altre lingue, per quanto vale il latino, non ci sarebbe stato un problema, ma quando si tratta delle lingue germaniche, infrange le regole del forum (devi scrivere solo in italiano), ma dato il discorso, un moderatore ha mosso il thread in un altro forum (questo adesso, Etymology & History of Languages), in cui si può scrivere in qualsiasi lingua, ho rimosso la parte del mio post che diceva che non si può nominare delle parole in inglese (perché non vale in questo forum).. le cose che volevo inserire quando eravamo in Solo-Italiano, ho aggiunto al mio post (le corrispondenze inglesi).


----------



## Eqmeliten

Preoccupante!


----------

